# haribo jelly sweets for a snack?



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

out of interest for a treat, how bad are haribo jelly sweets?? i look at the nutritional info but it seems unclear to me as to weather they are ok or really bad??


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

BAD VERY BAD


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

you cant be serious mate.............


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

haribo looks like a no no for me then


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

LOL, this has to be a joke???


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've been known to have a bag after a workout if I've run out of glucose for my shake.....


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

no, no joke. i dont eat any sweets or chocolate or snacks or anything BUT i really do like haribo but if they are real unhealthy ill avoid them

sorry if it seems such a stupid question, if you dont ask you dont know.

sorry


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

is it me or are haribo overrated?


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

thought arnie based his diet on jelly-babies..............


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

I eat loads of them.

They are a form of sugar - it's how you use it that counts.

People never get massive eating brown rice and turkey that's for sure.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> no, no joke. i dont eat any sweets or chocolate or snacks or anything BUT i really do like haribo but if they are real unhealthy ill avoid them
> 
> sorry if it seems such a stupid question, if you dont ask you dont know.
> 
> sorry


Your absolutely right. I can only assume that because you had to ask this question, your diet might not be good for your goals, whatever they may be. Spend some time in the diets and nutrition section on this forum, its packed with useful information.......


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dunno about Haribo but i have a Kit Kat with my lunch every day. I'd go mental without my daily chocolate fix!

I think moderation is the key with everything.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

depends how you want to live your life and how easily your body stores fat etc. haribo are all sugar which is a high gi (fast acting) carb so most of this will be stored as fat as your body wont be able to utilise the carbs quick enough.


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

they're lush  , your not exactly going to die from eating them!

i eat a couple of chocolate bars a day (usually a snickers and a dairy milk)


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

i have a bag of haribo preety much every sunday lol......love them on a bindge day


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i steal my son's jelly babies and milk bottles if he's got any,he'l thank me when he's older.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Post work out they would be fine no other time though.


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Fivos loves haribo sweets, and eats them in HUGE and I mean HUGE quantities :lol:


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

you have to be strict with your self with bodybuilding.

some times tempation over comes it though


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

i eat a pack every day or every other. love them


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

adlewar said:


> thought arnie based his diet on jelly-babies..............


Nope, weed and beer.

NO MILK!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

lambert said:


> is it me or are haribo overrated?


You better check your goddamn mouth, its writing cheques your body can't cash :cursing:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I agree with you these days as it happens, for my jelly fix I love supermarket own brands fizzies the best, cherry cola bottles nomnomnom


----------



## Small_tank (Mar 9, 2010)

im sure they ant that bad for you .. its only suger at the end of the day so if you dont kill through packs everyday you should be fine

I LOVE the fizzy one's !


----------



## denholm blue (Oct 17, 2009)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> out of interest for a treat, how bad are haribo jelly sweets?? i look at the nutritional info but it seems unclear to me as to weather they are ok or really bad??


 Haribo not good,try jelly babies if you need a fix, they only contain trace fat.

Another good one is jaffa cakes only 1grm fat and they are

full of energy,a lot of football teams have them at half time.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> no, no joke. i dont eat any sweets or chocolate or snacks or anything BUT i really do like haribo but if they are real unhealthy ill avoid them
> 
> sorry if it seems such a stupid question, if you dont ask you dont know.
> 
> sorry


I'd say it's not a stupid question and apart from what everybody else has said I have read in muscle & fitness mag that its ok to eat a small bag after training coz of the fast carbs in them like glucose and sucrose but only PWO. I will have a look for the mag to say exactly what it said


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

denholm blue said:


> Haribo not good,try jelly babies if you need a fix, they only contain trace fat.
> 
> Another good one is jaffa cakes only 1grm fat and they are
> 
> full of energy,a lot of football teams have them at half time.


the amount of fat they contain isnt overly important. jelly babies are still full of sugar which will make you gain fat. as con said post workout they are fine as your body is able to utilise the sugar.


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

the cover model on mens health said this about 2-3 months ago too :thumbup1:



1010AD said:


> I'd say it's not a stupid question and apart from what everybody else has said I have read in muscle & fitness mag that its ok to eat a small bag after training coz of the fast carbs in them like glucose and sucrose but only PWO. I will have a look for the mag to say exactly what it said


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

sod harrybo get the jaffa cakes out


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

IM SO PLEASE... im not the only person who eats kiddies sweet! im suprised that you guys still eat kids sweets aswel haha

i love the tangfastic, kiddies supermix then the starmix, jelly babies for the odd occasion then its own brand cloa bottles n fizzy laces 

ok then whats worse off for a treat? haribo or a chocolate bar??


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

FLYING SAUCER'S PWO


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

rs007 said:


> You better check your goddamn mouth, its writing cheques your body can't cash :cursing:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I agree with you these days as it happens, for my jelly fix I love supermarket own brands fizzies the best, cherry cola bottles nomnomnom


How did i know you would pop up in this thread ?:laugh:

Haribo are the way forward.....them cola bottles are just wrong....always have a big pack in the glove box.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

If it's only a treat once in a blue moon then it doesn't really matter


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

wildbill thats how u justify sex wiv men aint it?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> wildbill thats how u justify sex wiv men aint it?


No. Just sex with you :rockon:


----------

